
How U.S. Cars Get Crash Tested - NaOH
https://jalopnik.com/how-your-car-gets-crash-tested-1829793856
======
typpo
The amount of work that goes into car safety ratings, crash testing, and
emissions testing is surprisingly high. It looks like almost every new yearly
model is crash tested and all the variations are emissions tested.

A few years ago I found out that in addition to crash ratings, NHTSA publishes
photos of every crash test. I built a site
([https://www.officialdata.org/cars](https://www.officialdata.org/cars)) that
summarizes crash test ratings and includes the photos. However it looks like
since then, NHTSA has created a better site that even features videos and
other information:
[https://www.nhtsa.gov/ratings](https://www.nhtsa.gov/ratings)

